

Google's Microsoft-esque landgrab for IE's market share - mixmax
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10130301-16.html

======
andyking
There's one major obstacle to adoption of non-IE browsers: something I call
the "big blue E syndrome".

I see it a lot at work-- all computers have both IE and Firefox installed and
the icons are positioned next to one another on the desktop. As far as I can
tell, there are only two of us using Firefox despite it being accessible
alongside IE. That big blue E, for most people, IS the internet. It has
"Internet" in the name, for goodness sake. I don't use it simply because I
need to get things done online in the day and I find IE mindnumbingly slow.

If Google really want to be cheeky, they should take the e from their logo,
turn it blue and use it as the Chrome icon. Then rename the browser "Internet
with Google"...!

------
jeroen
Google is trying to get people to move to _faster_ browsers, meaning Firefox
3, Chrome or IE8 (and definitely not IE7). IE8 gets less attention because it
is still in beta. I don't see an anti-MS stance there.

------
jballanc
How can the author claim Firefox is Google's ally? Does he not realize that
Chrome is a WebKit browser? Is he completely unaware of the recent TraceMonkey
vs. SquirelFish Extreme vs. V8 battle?

All Google is doing is telling its users like it is...There's a lot of
advancement in the world of browsers, and Microsoft's not a part of it!

~~~
zmimon
> There's a lot of advancement in the world of browsers, and Microsoft's not a
> part of it!

Umm.... the benchmarks I've seen of IE8 show substantial (order of magnitude)
improvements in javascript speed. They are still behind, but we should be able
to count on a big increase in javascript speed across the board in the next
couple of years.

~~~
jballanc
...and Detroit automakers are making more efficient cars today then they did a
decade ago. What's your point?

------
ojbyrne
I'm guessing in the sentence, "Google now regularly hawks its own Chrome
browser on its search page, the same page that 63.5 percent of the world
uses," "regularly" means "occasionally" since I've never seen it.

~~~
slater
They probably only show it for supported OSes... I'm on a Mac, and since
there's no "official" port yet, there's no Chrome adverts.

Probably the same for every non-Windows OS.

